# Puerto Rican Basketball



## BASKETBALL2009 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone follow Puerto Rican Professional basketball and has anyone heard of a player named Marcus Parker?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:

I don't have Puerto Rican basketball nor have I heard of Marcus Parker. What about him?


----------



## BASKETBALL2009 (Mar 26, 2009)

I need to find someone who follows PuertoRican basketball to see if they know who Marcus Parker is..I forgot what team he plays for.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't heard about Marcus Parker either, but outside of the NBA players (Barea right now or Arroyo until last year) I like Filiberto Rivera who is playing for Bamberg in the German League right now.


----------

